# NY Haunted house!!!



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Scared By The Sound Haunted Attraction will be opening this friday night!!! The have a face book page also... if you serch for scared by the sound a like page will pop up... as well if you look for scared bythesound they have a friend page!! It is the scarest halloween attraction in all of westchester county! They have also expanded this year with a demented pumpkin patch and a terror trail!.... The main maze is about 10,000 s/f. It is a wonderful time... It has many good reviews from all over. It is located with in Rye, Ny at Rye Playland right off of I-95.


----------

